# Radio scheduling software

## audiodef

Does anyone know of a good program for radio scheduling, comparable to Airtime, that runs well on Gentoo, and, if a db is needed, uses Mysql? 

Or has anyone gotten Airtime working with Gentoo (and Mysql)?

(I noted in Airtime's docs that it uses Postgre. I am NOT interested in using this, as I already use Mysql and do not want two dbms' on one system.)

Note: this was a tossup between Multimedia and Networking and Security. I decided on the latter because I'm not interested in "making a sound", but rather in running server software.

----------

